# Choosing your Cockapoo



## markosborne

Hi everyone, I am new to this website.....and within the next week or so I am going to a breeder to select my first cockapoo. I have already decided that I want a 'girl' and the breeder has two to choose from. Any hints, tips or suggestions on what to look for? 
All contributions greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Mark


----------



## weez74

Hi Mark,

Welcome to the website! I probably can't advise very well, as we got a puppy that someone else had reserved and then decided they didn't want - so we didn't have a great amount of choice!

That being said, before we went, I read that you shouldn't pick the one that runs straight to you (as they are the most dominant and could be trouble) and you shouldn't go for the runt of the litter (as they are the most submissive, which is sometimes more trouble in terms of aggression as a result of fear). Rosie was neither of those, so we were quite happy to take her.

We also checked out her mum and dad so we had an idea of how big she'd grow and what temperament she'd have (medium and crazy!).

I'm sure the others can give you some far wiser advice though!

Louise


----------



## Dylansmum

Hi Mark - exciting for you! With only two to choose between it shouldn't be too hard - one will probably just appeal more. We had about 7 to choose from and went there with a chocolate boy in mind. Then my daughter fell in love with a black boy and an apricot girl and begged me to reconsider! But we still got the chocolate boy. What Louise says above is good, and we avoided the most manic, dominant ones. Dylan was in the "second wave", ie he was happy and playful but not the most pushy. When we picked him up he was happy to snuggle, whereas the manic ones would struggle to get down and would play bite. We definitely got the right dog for us. However with only two girls to choose from, you'll just need to make sure that you are happy with the breeder and then make a straight choice. Good luck!!


----------



## embee

Ask the breeder what each of them are like in temperament then observe them to see if what they have described is reflected in how they behave.

Spend time just watching them interact and play with each other, any others in the litter and with mum. Then ask if you can spend a little time with each puppy on it's own.

There are temperament tests you can try but it can be a little difficult to assess and interprete with all the excitement going on especially if you are new to dog ownership and not used to handling a young puppy.

There are lots of tests online. Here is just one I found that looks do-able http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/choosing_a_puppy.pdf.

Make sure you see the litter with mum. If the breeder says they have put mum away as she won't like a 'stranger' being with the puppies that's not a great sign as you want mum to be relaxed, friendly and good natured.

Ohhh and take loads of pics to post on the forum - we love new pics.


----------



## lady amanda

Well I kind of think she will chose you!


----------



## kendal

lol i cant help as i have never picked from a litter in person we didnt actualy pick any of our girls bar Echo, and Delta but they were picked on aperence(tecknicaly the wrong way to pick you pup)

Gypsy was the last in her litter die to cancelation, then when we got Inca we asked for a contrast to Gypsy she new we wanted a black so picked Inca out of i think 3 black girls, Echo we wanted a black and white so when a litter finaly arived with 2 black and whites we picked by photo so went on apearence same with Delta we saw her and fell in love. 


the way i have been told you should pick a pup is not the one that charges strait for you and not the one that cowers in the corner, you ment to go for the one that is just mulling about doing its own thing but still keen to play. but us humas are ruled by our heart not our heads for looks and the first one to want a cuddle normaly wins lol


----------



## Enneirda.

Make sure all their dogs are inside, and clean. The pups should be healthy and hyper, not fearful or dirty. You want the litter to be raised in the house, and of had lots and lots or interaction. They should of all ready been exposed to grooming, having had at least two full baths and blow drys and some clipper work to expose them to it early. The pup MUST be eight weeks old before it goes home with you. Be sure the litter has had proper worming and shots on time. The pups should be exposed to crating, and ideally have spent a few nights already in one alone.

The parents should be friendly, some barking is ok but not prolonged or any growling or avoiding you. Do NOT let them detour you from seeing both parents, some people will hide the snappy mother/father and avoid letting s/he be seen. 

The parents should have their eyes tested, and both checked for slipped stifle to be sure your getting the best pup possible. These two are the most common problems both breeds share. Their should be no epilepsy in the lines, it's not testable but is genetic, so your breeder should have info on the parents of her dogs for generations back.


----------



## caradunne

Gosh you are all lucky being able to choose! The breeder we bought from wouldn't let us near the litter, I was able to choose *** only.


----------



## strangeland86

When we went to see flo there were 7 gorgeous 6 week old puppies rubbing around but flo went straight for first my mum then me then went up to my dad. There was a very bold chocolate boy who wouldn't leave me alone who I would have been tempted too. But the man said flo was the one who liked cuddles and was not too bold but not timid. Plus my mum fell in love with her right away. 

Then with Nell there was only three in the litter. All girls, two apricot and I've cream. I had had in mind a dark apricot colour anyway so just picked the darkest ( they were only a few days old so it was impossible to pick anyother way)

But then when we visited at 6 weeks I knew I'd made the right decision.


----------



## DONNA

Thanks for that link Embee it was really informative,ive never owned a dog before


----------



## parapluie

Hi Mark,

Sounds like you have a lot of advice to pick from haha. Everything they've said is what I've heard as well. I think you just get a feeling when you meet them that you have found the right one. I definitely think the holding thing, and see if they will go limp or if they struggle mightily to be put down is a good test, as I've read that and was told that by trainers as well.

Take pics!


----------



## markosborne

Thank you everyone for your input. I will let you know how I get on. 
Embee, that document looks really useful - I saw something in a book that looked similar, but I have printed it off and will study it prior to choosing the 'one'!

Thank you all once again.


----------



## embee

We look forward to hearing about how it goes and all about the puppy you select. Would love to hear how you get on with trying out the tests - whether you find you can stay organised and logical or whether you get swept away in puppy chaos and instinctively pick 'the one'


----------



## wilfiboy

Dip, dip, dip my blue ship works for me lol... I think being able to not choose one is the hardest x


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Dip, dip, dip my blue ship works for me lol... I think being able to not choose one is the hardest x


what's this about dipping blue ships?!


----------



## embee

parapluie said:


> what's this about dipping blue ships?!


I think it has something to do with her blue legs :laugh:


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> I think it has something to do with her blue legs :laugh:


:tapedshut:


----------



## wilfiboy

Always my favourite colour ... its a childrens rhyme for deciding whose turn it is /choosing... Dip, dip,dip, my blue ship saililng on the water like a cup and saucer you do not have it ..... thought it might be a cultural difference but if the Brits dont get it either Im done for, will have to curb my humour


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

we chose between molly and another lovely pup, but we thought a girl may suit us better.If they dont come to you as they are very young,observe the wellbieng of the pup.was their a runt in the litter?Ask the breeder questions,which pup is more active?Sometimes active pups are cheeky and troublesomeonly if they show a sign of dominence.it is so hard ,they are probably adorable!


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Always my favourite colour ... its a childrens rhyme for deciding whose turn it is /choosing... Dip, dip,dip, my blue ship saililng on the water like a cup and saucer you do not have it ..... thought it might be a cultural difference but if the Brits dont get it either Im done for, will have to curb my humour


Ohhhh like eeny, meeny, miny moe - I get it now. Is dip, dip the new PC version? We are sort of drifting off topic at this point...


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Always my favourite colour ... its a childrens rhyme for deciding whose turn it is /choosing... Dip, dip,dip, my blue ship saililng on the water like a cup and saucer you do not have it ..... thought it might be a cultural difference but if the Brits dont get it either Im done for, will have to curb my humour


Hahaha don't do that. It keeps me going.



embee said:


> Ohhhh like eeny, meeny, miny moe - I get it now. Is dip, dip the new PC version? We are sort of drifting off topic at this point...


I think that's exactly it! I know that one  (we do that a lot...ooops)


----------



## Turi

[There are lots of tests online. Here is just one I found that looks do-able http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/choosing_a_puppy.pdf.

Really useful - have never seen anything like this before and is a good guide. Thank you!

Turi x


----------



## strof51

Didn't have much choose with our two, we wanted a black bitch and Poppy was the only one in the litter, and Rosie was the only bitch left in the litter. Not the best way to choose a puppy, but we have been very lucky they are both so similar in their temperament.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

When we got Izzie we put our deposit down for a golden/apricot bitch, there were only 2 in the litter of that *** & colour so we made sure that when we went to collect our pup that we went first so that we would get choice of the two  when we got them both out one seemed quieter than the other, Izzie was very interested in us straight away & seemed to be the most lively, which we loved, we had chosen her pretty much straight away for that reason & we couldn't have made a better decision, she's perfect 
The second pup we will be getting however we won't get a choice as we want a red bitch & there is only one, so lets just hope she is also perfect, although i'm sure she will be as all Anzil puppies i've read about on here & his website say they're amazing & Izzie certainly was


----------

